# Can anyone help me save the cannoli cream...



## VickiQ (Mar 30, 2007)

... I just screwed up?? I drained the ricotta over night as always. My mistake was I added too much sugar and now it's too loose.  I need it for a dessert tomorrow so do you think if I drained more ricotta and added it to the mixture it would thicken up?? I added too much sugar because it just wasn't tasting sweet enough, a little birdy whispered in my ear- Hey stupid you know what happens when you add too much sugar but, by then it was too late Thanks!!Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 30, 2007)

You already know the answer...you have to add more cheese, or just start over and save what you have for cheesecake.


----------



## VickiQ (Mar 30, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> You already know the answer...you have to add more cheese, or just start over and save what you have for cheesecake.


 
Always coming to the rescue!!!!!Thanks!!!
Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## auntdot (Mar 30, 2007)

Vera, as always, is right on.  I would probably start over, just me.  

Or if you re going to try the dilution method, would take a bit of ricotta and add it to the first batch just to see how it works.  It seems like that method should work, but then again, at least to me, all that seems to make sense doesn't always work.

Oh yeah, and I have to say it, leave the gun.

Sorry.


----------

